# Terrible's Lakeside



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Currently prepping for a week long stay at Terrible's Lakeside RV park in Pahrump, NV. This will be the 2nd week long expedition we have made there. 159 sites, all concrete pads w/ full hookups. All the sites surround the lake. They have a lodge and an outdoor pavillion, playground, wifi, pool, boats, ducks, fish, and, of course, a casino. Daily rates are $24.83 and it's a pleasant place to camp.








On another note....my trailer is back from having the front cap replaced at Cal's. Trailer looks brand new now (again).








Finally got a note back from Goodyear in response to my question about my psi in my $600 mod. The advice from them, not towing, was 65 psi but then in the message they totally blew my truck model so the seat of my pants says we're going to stay at 50 psi when not towing.








Catch you all later (unless I take laptop and go wireless from Pahrump!)


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

mrw3gr,

Have a nice trip and stay safe!! The CG sounds very nice.

C-Mac


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Enjoy the trip. Not too many people even know Pahrump exists! We do and own property there, so Im glad to see the town grow









I never even realized that this RV park was there !!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Is Terrible's a membership type program or open for reservations?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have property in Henderson, NV...gonna have to check out Terrible's







What's up with that name anyway??









Have a great trip!
Dawn


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> We have property in Henderson, NV...gonna have to check out Terrible's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a story that dates back to the 1930's when founder Ed Herbst started working for Sun Oil Company in St. Louis. He was a ruthless businessman and comments made about him included "that dirty, no good, terrible, Herbst" but the name wasn't officially used until the 60's
(all copied from a company brochure)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mrw3gr said:


> ...snip...
> They have a lodge and an outdoor pavillion, playground, wifi, pool, boats, ducks, fish, and, of course, a casino.


Are you sure your going to a campground? Sound more like the Marriott. action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Bill and clan! action

'Terrible's Lakeside RV'... These guys need to come up with a better name!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Have a great time in Pahrump! My wife's cousin lives there, and we visit every time we're in Vegas. We drove through Terrible's one time and it looks fantastic. It's just up the road from the Chicken Ranch.

Uhh, someone told me that.

I think it was an old army buddy.

Yeah, that's it, an old army buddy told me that.

Steve


----------

